# this breaks my heart -Va golden



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh dear, she is glorious... we could get her to you!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Oh dear, she is glorious... we could get her to you!


lol....here we go again....


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

she is so beautiful, what the heck is wrong with people!?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I love this picture:









I love the expression on her face...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Oh dear, she is glorious... we could get her to you!


I love this place...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She appears to have maybe very treatable mange or flea allergy. She is a gem. A true beauty. Someone please take this beauty!!!!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I love this place...


I totally agree, this Forum and our members are the BEST!

For the love of Goldens (and all pets) Kudos to ACC and so many of us for being so proactive when a doggie needs saved.

This Golden is beautiful. That's just insidious that her owner wanted her put down simply because she has a skin condition. ***!

~Jackie


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

So who wants her???


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That woman needs to be put down for being an idiot. That girl is a gorgeous girl. I hope she will get her furever home very soon and it would be nice if it was with someone from the forum.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wonder if MVK has any friends looking for another Golden? Are you out there???


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Geez I can;t believe some people. Wonder if she would oput her kid down if he got poison oak.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

You can really see her personality in that one picture. What a cutie! And what an idiot for wanting her killed.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Are there any VA GR rescues that could be contacted. There's always AHGRR in WV.

SJ


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

We are overdue for a transport...don't ya think?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She is so adorable, idiot owners









Jack and Rusty​ 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

If we pick a good time, I'd be willing to help out! (especially if we're going north.)


----------



## daisyzmummy (Jan 30, 2008)

*Sandy is just so adorable I would love to take her. *
*How dare her owner want her put down for being itchy, are you kidding me??? *

*I hope she finds a loving home, she sure deserves it.*


----------



## mackenziesdad (Dec 22, 2007)

There is a group that services Southern Virginia. I'll send them an email.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I hope this gorgeous golden finds a better home than the one she had. I never will understand the mentality of some people!!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> We are overdue for a transport...don't ya think?


Yes indeedie


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey I'm only one leg short on my latest one  NC to SC


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Hey I'm only one leg short on my latest one  NC to SC


wishin the leg was near me


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy is beautiful.

Is she safe there at PAWs?

My Golden Ret. has itchy skin. I think it's allergies.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Here ya go www.AdoptAGolden.com,www.grreat.org,www.sevagrreat.org :wavey:


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

It sounds like the group that has Sandy will keep her safe until she is adopted. Here's a link to their site with a story of the huge puppy mill they just helped expose. Beware. It is a true horror story. (no graphic pictures, so don't worry) Just hard to believe that people can be so greedy and mean. 
http://www.vapaws.org/index.htm


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that she is in a safe place and hope that she gets a great home. I think that the state should shut that place down. They make me sick.


----------

